# Return Of The Evil Eye!!!!!!!!!!



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

When I was 5 years old we would drive up Arlington Rd. headed south, passed Fifth Ave. on our way fishing at Nimisila.There was a bait shop, with stacks of long cane poles that were leaning against the front of that shop (which was Akron Live Bait and Tackle) and that was in the 1940's.... The shop was owned or co-owned by Jim Lupori. And here is where a slight bit of fishing history in our part of the world begins..........as Jim was the originator of the "Pin-Min" of pan-fishing legend.... Most all of the old timers (like myself) and big percentage of modern day pan-fishermen.... all knew or know that term, because almost all ice fishing and open water fishermen lumped them all together under the name of "Pin-Min"......no matter what the brand or who made them.....BUT THERE WAS ALSO ONE THAT WAS CALLED THE "EVIL EYE" for pan-fish and there also was a "EVIL EYE" SERIES for bass fisherman......TODAY, bassmastermjb called me to come over to his shop and touch base with the son of Jim Lupori (BOBBY LUPORI) who still makes the Pin-Mins today and whom I haven't talked to in over 3 decades.....Great to get started re-hashing the past. BUT THE BEST PART FOR ME WAS... BOBBY AND MARK TOLD ME THAT AFTER NOT BEING MADE FOR 40+ years....He was going to break out the molds and bring the "EVIL EYE" for pan-fish back out, and that Mark was going to be carrying them.....In the early "sixties" this was one fish catchin "jig".... flatter/thinner/flasher/more wobble than standard pin-mins......and not ment to replace it.......but just be another presentation in the pan-fishermens arsenal....I can't wait to get my hands on some... as I have lost the scores of them I owned over the last 40 years, truely believing that I could never be able to purchase them again.......They work great in open water or thru the ice......tipped with your favorite bait......Interested, give Mark a call at 330-221-5213 and see when he'll have some availiable...PS. Sorry if you have to stand behind me to get yours.....I just heard about it first....and I've waited over 40 years to get the "ORIGINAL EVIL EYES" back into my hands..... JON SR. PPS......Could they be a touch of "MAGIC" with a name like that.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

SSHHHHHHH!!!! Jon Sr., after you left and as Bob was walking out the shop to go home he threw me a bag and said "Here You Go". In the bag was 8 dozen Evil Eyes sz8 in 4 different colors.I was at a loss for words, and couldn't say "Thank You" in enough different ways.I was holding some of his fondest memories of his father in my hands.It's taken 40 years since his fathers passing for him to make something that only belonged only to his father. Bob's father Jim was his real life hero and rarely mentions him without getting teary eyed.
I couldn't let him leave, and spoke to him a while longer.We decided this will be just the start in introducing the Evil Eye lures back to todays fishermen.Not only will I carry the panfish Evil Eye in many different colors and sizes. Come springtime I'll be carrying all sizes of the Evil Eye for the bass fisherman, and all the different weights and sizes of the Evil Eye for the walleye fishermen.WOW, talk about a late Christmas present....................Mark


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

mrphish....I remember that shop from my VERY early years!
I lived in that area...brings back memories!
Remember Isaly's?...Miracle Mart??


Bassmastermjb,your post reminded me of some very old prototype VibEs that I have in my tackle box that are still unopened.
They are in a simple plastic bag, stapled closed.
They are some of the first run..the added lead is not even plated.
Cant wait to get some Evil Eyes!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

you guys want to post a pic of one of these. Id love to see one.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I had a feeling this would bring back some of the those forgotten memories of the past............Mark


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya i agree id like to see a picture of one of these cuz i think i know a guy that carries them. from what i hear he got all his knowledge of pin min making from that guy and id like to see what it looks like to make a comparison. thanks


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

pics will be up tomorrow...........Mark


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Lewis, I remember those names and here's some other things to ponder....Western Auto/Montgomery Wards/JC Penny/ Clarkins/ and of course FW Woolworth.....Stores where you could buy a new shot gun/ fishing rod and reel/or almost any outdoor related item your heart desired. "ALL OF THIS IS ALL GONE" never to be again....... as only those of us that are of a certain age factor can remember....."LOST TO TIME" and it's changes.... The younger generations will all have there favorite things that will also be removed from there presence in there life times and will experience that "CERTAIN SADNESS OF LOSS". When your 20..... changes of that magnitude hardly if ever enter your mind.... but all to quickly, as you add 40/50/60 years to that 20......and the prospect of measuring things in terms of "THAT WAS IN MY LIFETIME" become quite changed.......SO LEWIS, Thanks for the name dropping.....gave me a chance to pass some of this on to the guys that are bringing up the rear at this point of life and "WILL ALL TO SOON FIND THEMSELVES, PULLING TOWARDS THE FRONT OF THE LINE and IN GREAT WONDER SAYING......"HOW IN THE HELL DID I GET THIS OLD THIS FAST".......HAPPENS TO EVERYONE........ jON sR...PS. If you younger guys doubt it.....keep tabs for youself.... In your total of young years, you have already seen Sears/Wal Mart/K-Mart....sporting goods departments.... all begin to change and as most of you can relate to.......FOR THE MOST PART...."THE CHANGES ARE NOT TO YOUR LIKING".........WHEN YOU ADD THAT 50 to your now 20.......well the picture becomes quite different......


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Miracle Mart
Isaly's
Lawsons
Fautless Bakery


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You guys...You sure did shake the dust off the old shelves of the library..we call a brain...brought back many memories that were put on the shelf...Places and times from back then...50 years from now..who can say what happened...where did it go..why...but I remember when.....Jim....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Joshy and ICE4LIFE...... when you see the picture....you might think... I've got those or I've seen those.....Both are possible.......but highly improbable.....I looked back on some of ref. material and easily found that Custom Jigs & Spins has a "FRIZBEE".......Maynards has a "Fish-N-EYE and JB Lures has a similar version......and there are probably dozens out there that are similar to the "EVIL EYE" and all work well and all CATCH fish........THE DIFFERENCE IS....... THESE ARE A PART OF HISTORY IN OUR AREA. MADE BY THE SAME FOUNDING NAME .......Back in the early 60's this was a go to lure that you guys as fisherman, know only too well....Is the MAGIC that it worked for me self imposed by me or when I put one on to fish...do I take on a different "MENTAL STATE" that makes me fish it all the better with that feeling....All fishermen know the feeling that certain "Confidence Lures" bring to the table........Bass/Muskies/Walleyes/and even pan-fisherman all have the certain thing or things that seem to work for them...when other things don't.....That"s what the "EVIL EYE" was for me......Will it be that for any of you.....hard to say.... All I'm saying is... pan-fishermen (ice or open water) can choose from hundreds(if not thousands) of different pin-mins/and jigs. SO THEN WHY DO FISHERMEN FIND THAT THEY USUALLY HAVE 1 or 2 favorites (GO TO"S) and hundreds of others set in plastic boxes among their unused tackle......DON"T KNOW......BUT FOR ME "IT MUST BE MAGIC" and as soon as I can get my hands on some of them.......At least one will be attached to a favorite rod.......READY TO DO THAT EVIL EYE MAGIC FOR ME...All that is left too say is " WILL IT MAKE YOU A "EVIL EYE BELIEVER".......... YOU'll NEVER KNOW UNTIL YOU TRY.....Great safe ice fishing to all you guys.........jON sR.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> pics will be up tomorrow...........Mark


Here ya go....


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Remember the amusements parks at Indian Lake? Along with the big July 4th party there?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm only pushing 48 years of age, and the 1970's seem like I lived them only months ago.As a youngster, nothing could put a smile on my face quicker than walking into an old baitshop. Wooden floors,old fish pictures hanging that are faded and some unrecognizable taken from polaroid cameras.The dust on the packages of old lures hanging on the walls.The first serious fishermen lucky enough to have their name and pictures on lure lables.Just the smell when you walked in the door would send chills down my spine.Now you can understand why I have 100,000+ lures, mostly discontinued.These older fishing gods and their lures were my heros(standing next to Mickey Mantle and Roberto Clemente) and a big part of my childhood.Now, when you visit my shop you'll understand why I have such a large selection of DeLong Worms, Barney Spoon Lures,Old Manns Jelly Worms and Augertails, hundreds of different Pin Mins and Ants.Now I can add the Evil Eyes to my arsenal. Ahhh, it feels so good to go back in time, even if for just a short time.........Mark


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Mark, been to your place several times and you do have a lot, but what you just described is what i felt when i walked into a bait shop by hodgeson i think it was on rt 59 is it still open? the bait shop that is, last night i tried to post a picture of a lure i was hoping you could identify, I could not down size the picture to post any help with that would be appreciated.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Crappieking2001 said:


> Mark, been to your place several times and you do have a lot, but what you just described is what i felt when i walked into a bait shop by hodgeson i think it was on rt 59 is it still open? the bait shop that is, last night i tried to post a picture of a lure i was hoping you could identify, I could not down size the picture to post any help with that would be appreciated.


send the picture to me and i will resize it and post it for ya.

[email protected]


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here ya go Crappieking2001....


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Krustydawg, is that difficult to do? I saw software to buy, but I know I might even have something on my pc to do it, my daughter just told me what to do in the future. thanks for your assistance.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Crappieking2001 said:


> Thanks Krustydawg,  is that difficult to do? I saw software to buy, but I know I might even have something on my pc to do it, my daughter just told me what to do in the future. thanks for your assistance.


No problem. You can go to this site to resize photos.

http://www.photosize.com/


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I grew up around North Canton back in the 60's any of you guys remember Myers Lake Park and the "fat laughing lady"? I don't remember which ride it was at but I believe someone claimed to have bought her and has it on display. There was also a place on SR241 called Anglemonts Dairy, spelling possibly incorrect. My grandmother would take me to Nimisila bluegill fishing and we would stop there and get a blueberry ice cream cone every time.
Sorry to jump in on the thread but many of these old names you are mentioning are bringing back some fond memories from my youth.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess some of you might remember Euclid Beach Part but how many remember Chippewa Lake amusement Park? Did you fish the Tin Liz And The Pippin? Ah, Memory Lane is a good trip to take now and then.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember the old Chippewa Park very well.
I took many a ride on that old wooden rollercoaster.
Saw a few bands play in their so called "Ballroom"


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

went to marks place today for the first time. let me just say that guy has alot of stuff and really good stuff cheap. and one heck of a nice guy.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Here ya go Crappieking2001....


If you dont mind me asking what is the name of that green and yellow lure in the photo below that looks like it has wings. I would like to find a few of them. they look as though they would have a some pretty good action to them.


----------



## Deckman (Jan 15, 2009)

These Evil Eye pin mins do have some great action with very little movement of the rod. They're thinner and light than similar jigs and have a sweet action for spooky fish that don't want alot of movement. PLUS they catch alot of crappie and gills.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Hay there Krustydawg...I too like ..LJACKSON36....would like to know the name of the winged green and yellow jig...Good looking bait if you know the name... let us know.....Jim.....


----------



## northcoastfishchaser (Nov 10, 2008)

ahhhhhh...The Barney Spoon...Basmasstermjb...the Barney Spoon.

I will never forget using the Barney spoon with silver metal and white skirt in Ol Jay Lake.

I will never forget!

I rummaged my grandpa's basement and he gave me his old tackleboxes...old steel rods, etc. this stuff is something money could not replace!

Anyhow, Bassmaster...the "lure" of the baitshop gets me everytime. Some guys go to bars...some go to the track...I go to every bait shop i can!


----------

